# Pulled the trigger on some Oakley Goretex



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I blew out my snowboarding savings for the year on these two items from oakleyvault.com. 








Regular: 399 On Sale for 199








Regular: 350 On Sale for 175

I've been wanting to get some goretex, but couldn't afford any of the higher end brands. This is about the top of my price range. My other gear is Oakley and I've never had any reasons to complain about quality, but I'm hoping to make these my last purchase for quite some time. Anyone rode any of the Oakley goretex lines?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I rode last year's sethmo jacket for a while. The fabric started to delam after about 70 days on snow.

Good luck!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I love those trousers, but i could not wear them, primarily because they just wouldn't fit me, but also because they would be black on the bottoms in no time... Haha

I do have orange trousers, but the minute it starts turning spring they go straight back into the cupboard or they end up ruined... I then move to Dark purple and when even wetter, onto Black...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Love the colors! :thumbsup:
Was looking for a jacket in the green of your pants but wasn't successful.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

If you don't mind wearing mens gear, they make a matching lime jacket.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Irahi said:


> If you don't mind wearing mens gear, they make a matching lime jacket.


Thanks! Men's jackets don't fit, if long enough, they're too wide and hang like a potato sack. Don't like to have too much spare material around me. While looking for a womans equivalent I found a turquoise. Not the kiwi light green I seeked but as good as it gets. Green seems unpopular here at the moment... Now, good timepoint to replace the helmet and get a turquoise one  Gosh, the thing is 10 years old. Scary, how time flies... :huh:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Great gear. I looked at them in store here in sydney and they were priced at $799 each


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

ETM said:


> Great gear. I looked at them in store here in sydney and they were priced at $799 each


Fuuuuuaaaarrrrrrkkkk

Definitely not missing dropping a fortune on gear back home..


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Bad ass color combo. I need to brighten up my gear this season. All orange FTW.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Epic said:


> All orange FTW.


All orange all the time is, in fact, the one true color scheme


----------

